# 70 680 and 70 685



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,

This week I am at a 5 day Windows 7 boot camp, covering the topics required to pass the 70 680 and 70 685 exams. After day 1 I get the impression I will require some additional material to be able to pass the exam. The course is described as giving what’s required to help pass the above exams.
Can anyone recommend/give their opinions on good course materials, be it books, labs etc.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never rely on one set of materials, look at the sybex books and ms press books. For practice exams I recommend Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com

You dont actually need a course for certs but thats your decision.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> never rely on one set of materials, look at the sybex books and ms press books. For practice exams I recommend Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com
> 
> You dont actually need a course for certs but thats your decision.


thanks for the advice. Yeah, it's something which my work are paying for. It was something like £2000 so I expect to learn alot this week!

Thanks again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

How come I cant find many books to help with the 70-685 exam?Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure as far as I know the 70-680 and 85 are not that much different.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you mean something like this Windows 7 Enterprise Desktop Support Technician (EDST7) 70-685 Study Guide (Windows Exam Certification Series) eBook: Alan Frazier, Sean Odom: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately that link for the combined 70 680 and 70 685 books is for Kindle version and currently has 1 star review.

Can anyone recommend any good labs to buy? 

I can see some labs by Wiley Microsoft Official Academic Course: Exam 70-680: MOAC Labs Online - null Microsoft Official Academic Course

but £20 for unlimited access to labs seems to good to be true?

Boson are $199 which is about £130.00 for a year subscription. 

Thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it was just to let you see there is something out there search Amazon for more


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi it was just to let you see there is something out there search Amazon for more


Thanks - I'm really struggling to know what to buy. The reviews for the books including the Microsoft press books are basically saying the book has errors and the content isnt necessarily whats on the exam. 

General searching about the exams are mainly saying alot of people fail these exams.

The other issue I've got is that before this course I was mid way through and really in to studying for my A+ 220-801 and 802. It's kind of thrown a spanner in the works as I need to decide whether to now concentrate on the 70-680 and 685 as my work have paid for and will be paying for my exams, or carry on with the A+, complete that and then concentrate on the Microsoft exams?!

I've invested quite alot of time and money in the A+ so would hate to leave it there, as it sounds like preparation for the Microsoft exams is absolutely mammoth and could be some time before I'm ready for the exams.

I'm also struggling because there are people who say the 70 680 and 685 exams are ok and others that are failing. I dont know how to compare myself to these people in terms of knowledge as obviously I dont know them.

Stressing me out!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My advice is don't try to compare anything just do it as you wish to everyone is different and how quickly or easily we pick up one thing will be different from another,now the page here will let you have a little peek at some pages Amazon.co.uk: MS 70 680 and 685: Books
the thing you need to decide is which are you most comfortable studying no one but you can answer that,you can look at which you feel more motivated by and are retaining best


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

PeterH1988 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately that link for the combined 70 680 and 70 685 books is for Kindle version and currently has 1 star review.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good labs to buy?
> 
> ...


Has anyone got any advice re virtual labs for practicing for this exam/education?
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is all I have found too, you might check out here Home - Born to Learn there is a forum and study group area which may bring you some more info


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com do great exams


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anybody know how different the 70-680 exam is to the 70-685? They look as though they are almost the same really?!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there's not much difference.


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

The difference is the type of certification track you want to go down. Eventually, if you want to get the MCITP Enterprise Server Administrator, I believe 70-685 is one of the required tests for it.

The test just asks questions more along the line of what you would encounter on a large system scale in Windows 7 Professional and Enterprise. It's more top-heavy on things like shared folders, file permissions, and how to locate enterprise-like resources. The 70-680 test is based more along the lines of Windows 7 Home Premium and some media resources. 

There's not much difference if you know the operating system as a whole, but if you are not adept too much on the enterprise side, I would suggest looking into it. It's a good resource if you ever get a job with a large company.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,

As work paid for my week long boot camp course which covered the 70-680 and 70-685 exams they asked me to take the exams before the end of May.

I've booked my exams for next Thursday and have been studying every day religiously for as many hours as I can fit in (7-11.30pm mainly) and more at the weekends. I really don't feel like I am ready still as I am failing sample exams. Seem to continually get 650. 

I don't know what else to do to learn what I need to?!

The sample questions seem to have 2 which can be easily excluded but then 2 stick out which could be possible answers and some questions say to pick the quickest route where I would have said both routes took the same amount of time?! 

*has anyone got any good revision tactics other than reading the Don Poulton book, Professor Messer videos and CBT nuggets? *

I've set up oracle virtual box with several Windows 7 installations too.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

What "sample exams" are you using? You should probably avoid using exams you find on the Internet... many are illegal collections of questions stolen from the live exam, and using them is explicitly banned by Microsoft, Cisco, CompTIA, and other certification providers.

Good practice exams will tell you why the right answers are right and why the wrong answers are wrong. This is invaluable when you're studying and trying to figure out those little nuances you're currently getting stuck on.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Well I also have the Microsoft press 70-680 exam book which I've found not to be very good but the disk on there has sample exams/sample questions


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Do the sample questions on the disk have explanations? If so, I would recommend that you study those, even for the questions you answer correctly. Know why the right answer is right and why the wrong answers are wrong.


----------

